# Nubian Boer Cross



## tlance (Dec 24, 2005)

Has anybody ever milked a nubian boer cross. Do they produce a lot of milk? Are they hardier? I've heard they do better on pasture. I'm looking at getting some and want them for milking. Thanks for any info.
Tracy


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

If milking is your main goal why not go with pure Nubian, you'd probably be a little better off on that end. Now if you want both meat and milk, the nubie/boer cross is a good one. It would be less milk though, and keep in mind that if you're looking at adult does, they're not likely to have been trained to the milk stand, and can be quite 'put off' at the idea of someone milking them. hahahahaa, it can be done, might be a better idea to get a young doeling and breed her so it's a first time thing.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

My Boers have plenty of milk for their babies however I don't milk them..thier teats are small.
Cant help with the Boer/Nubians..we have a few but they are still open. Their young teats are larger than the full grown mama boers.


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

We have Boers, Nubians, and Boer/Nubian crosses. The crosses are great, and they do give quite a bit of milk. But like someone else, said if you want milk, why not go with a pure Nubian?


----------



## tlance (Dec 24, 2005)

The reasons I was thinking of the cross is because the ones I found are a lot cheaper then the purebred and I heard they did much better on pasture. So I just wondered what their milk production was like. Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

With ANY goat you will have better milk production if pasture is not their only source of nourishment. You will still end up getting better production from a x doe if you feed her like a diary doe. If you expect her to live like a meat production animal soley on pasture your yields will reflect that.

I know that cost can be a consideration, but you'll find some reasonably priced dairy does if you're patient. I won't say cost shouldn't be a factor, I'm broke all the time too, lol, BUT... keep in mind two things 1) cost is the smallest factor when it comes to long-term upkeep of the animal, and they will all cost the same in that respect, and 2) is it worth getting a cheaper animal if it won't give you what you really desire?


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

We have Boer Nubian cross does, I *Love* the milk! We have Nubians too, and yes they do produce more, but then my Boer cross girls are FF. The temperament on the boers is much more laid back then my Nubian girls, and the milk has more butter fat, it is by far the best tasting milk in our herd, *in my opinion * And we also have Kinders, Saanen's & Alpines crosses. 

My only complaint is that it is hard *for me in my area anyway* to fine Boer does with nice udders for breeding a good cross for milk purposes.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

One thing to keep in mind with a Boer X animal, is that Boers will milk 3-4 months (some of our top girls keep feeding their kids 5-6 months, but this is not common) and then naturally dry up.

A Boer/Nubian X should milk longer, but maybe only another month or two. At the risk of getting blasted by Nubian folks, I know a lot of Nubian owners that dry their Nubians up after 6-7 months of lactation. So crossed on an average Boer isn't going to get you that long level solid lactation.

If the Boer is crossed on a well-bred Nubian, I'll bet she is going to cost you a little bit more. But honest to goodness, the cost of the animal is just the beginning of your costs. Same amount of feed goes into an average animal as into a well-bred animal.

Since your primary goal is milk, purchase a couple of milk goats. Round out your herd with the Nubian/Boer crosses, and eat their kids. See how you like both and then let us know how your "experiment" worked!


----------



## happygoatfarms (Mar 21, 2008)

We have boer/nubian and milk them as well as breed and sell. I can honestly say that they are great on the milkstand, great temperaments, and just all around more than satisfactory goats. 

BUT, if your primary goal is milk, get a Nubian. What several other posters have stated is so true. Your initial cost is only a fraction of true "milk costs." The right deal will come if you are patient. And Tami is right. Why put money into something you really don't want for a long-term investment? Take your time and check out the deals. Feed, equipment, supplies, and such will pretty much cost the same for any breed. So, save up those pennies and get QUALITY - Nubians are best for milk! (JMHO)


----------

